# exhaust manifold



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

While driving the goat the other day I noticed all of the sudden a terrible exhaust leak. I got her home and got underneath and noticed one of the flange studs on the passenger side exhaust manifold was gone. I inspected the hole and the threads looked good. I picked up another stud today thinking it may have come loose and vibrated its way out. The new stud went in with no issues. while taking a test drive after about 10 minutes the same thing happened. Im thinking there is a crack and as the exhaust heats up its expanding and falling out. I am contemplating going with ram air restorations enterprises manifolds. has anyone used this brand? im trying to stay away from headers and with the 428 a little hopped up I figured these would breath better.


----------



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

I had the ram air III on my 428. Never had a problem.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe you may be able to JB Weld the stud in? Or give it a tack weld or two?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The RA restorations manifolds are well known for their quality, performance, and fit. For a temporary quick fix, you could insert a bolt from the top side of the flange and put a nut on the bottom side. No way a bolt would fall out, even if half of the hole in the flange was missing. Just a thought.


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> The RA restorations manifolds are well known for their quality, performance, and fit. For a temporary quick fix, you could insert a bolt from the top side of the flange and put a nut on the bottom side. No way a bolt would fall out, even if half of the hole in the flange was missing. Just a thought.


I was thinking the same thing. finally got some time today so gonna get at it. I still like the idea of the r/a manifolds. Thanks for the input. :thumbsup:


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

that did the trick. just a temp fix . gonna order the ram air manifolds. thnks geeteeoh


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Woody, I once used that 'temporary fix' on my own '67....from about 1983 to 1990!!! Glad it worked out for you.....and again, GREAT SAVE on that beautiful '67!


----------

